# Who is pregnant?



## smile4loubie

There seems to be alot of us who are pregnant at mo and i just wondered who is? I struggle keeping up at the best of times and what with baby brain I got no chance! lol xx


----------



## beckyp

I am!  

I'm now 31 weeks with an EDD of 5th April (40 weeks) so expect a March bubba!  

It seems to have gone REALLY slowly...and whatever happened to people blooming when they're pregnant?  My hair hasn't grown at unbelievable rates (as the hairdressers led me to believe at the beginning!), my nails have become brittle, my skin is shot to bits, I'm struggling to sleep and my back is killing me every morning!  Oh the joys....

Now reached a point where I want my pregnancy over (how maternal of me!)....I'm waiting for the day that I can have 'dippy' eggs with soldiers, pate on toast, tea on tap and gorgonzola cheese....and not forgetting a decent cuppa or I might even spoil myself and have a glass of vino!!!!


----------



## grahams mum

hi i am going for my 26 week on monday only 12 weekto go what a relief knowing that i am having a c section(i am having gorgonzola cheese anyway)


----------



## sugarfreerach

i am 6 weeks at the mo, currently sicky and ever changing moods and food preferences! due 25th sept


----------



## katie

Just saw this thread and thought 'I bloody hope not!'  

Congrats though everyone and I hope it goes well for you all


----------



## PhoebeC

Becky and Daniela I cant belive how far you both are now, its flown by (for me, maybe not you). Seems only yesterday you made your posts telling us all the news 

So excited for you, Babies rule!!!

xxxx


----------



## grahams mum

ho yes and i cant wait for baby molly to come out i am so fed up with graham i had a beautiful pregnancy and now i do not enjoy at all maybe because its a girl i am of sick anyway for 3 weeks and i dont think i will be back to work for only 12 days in march because i am struggling to fit behind the steering wheel of my car


----------



## Laura22

You know I am! lol

30 weeks today with my baby girl!


----------



## beckyp

PhoebeC said:


> Becky and Daniela I cant belive how far you both are now, its flown by (for me, maybe not you). Seems only yesterday you made your posts telling us all the news



Aw, thanks hun!  I'm having my 32 week scan on Friday so will be really good to find out how the ikkle one is coming along (I hope not too big!).  Personally it feels like the slowest pregnancy in history!  Everyone else's seem to whizz by but mine is going at a snail's pace...much to my frustration....bring on the pate on toast with strong tea!  My friend has been taken in today for her c-section (her third and last).

I had my NCT antenatal classes this weekend....all seemed based on the 'au naturel' approach to things and when she said that hospitals just do c-sections at the drop of a hat I needed to get my boot in and put her right to which she quickly recoiled and then changed her tune to say that it's defo still the case if you go privately in London!  There were a lot of comments from people about women being "too posh to push" which annoyed the hell out of me!  Was very strange though because everyone at the class was due in March and I was the only April due date (with an expected date of March) but nobody seemed to really understand the reasoning why I was there early...I got a LOT of comments from women saying that being induced was done after 40 weeks or how did I know that I would be induced early.  I probably wouldn't have told them but in a group discussion the NCT woman told EVERYONE that I was high risk because of my diabetes whilst talking about the facilities available in a low/high risk hospital room.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not at all ashamed of my diabetes but I don't advertise my medical history to a bunch of strangers.  Saying that, as much as that stuff annoyed me, the other bits were interesting so I'm pleased that I've done it now.  The pain relief options and the pros and cons of each have been described properly and also some other general bits were useful. 

Sugars have been all over the place this weekend too.  I'm either really high (most of the time) or really low and have been needing lots of correction doses so I'm probably going to get a telling off at Friday's appointment!


----------



## Fiona25

*16 weeks down, 22 weeks to go...*

Hi, I'm new to this site but just wanted to say it's nice to touch base with some other pregnant and diabetic ladies.  I'm pregnant with our second baby.  Joshua was born in May 2009 and no. 2 is due in July (will be a C-section delivery in early July) so I'm about 4 months pregnant.  

I think I'm suffering from a bit of "diabetes fatigue".  It's just such very hard work with all multiple daily blood tests and it's just so irritating that I never get a day off from it  

Am trying to keep positive because I know it is a joy and a privelege to look forward to the arrival of a baby.  It's just nice to know of other ladies out there who are enduring the same daily grind.  I hope you are all hanging in there and finding the energy to do all those tests and make all those hospital visits.  

Cheers, Fiona


----------



## beckyp

Fiona25 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but just wanted to say it's nice to touch base with some other pregnant and diabetic ladies.  I'm pregnant with our second baby.  Joshua was born in May 2009 and no. 2 is due in July (will be a C-section delivery in early July) so I'm about 4 months pregnant.
> 
> I think I'm suffering from a bit of "diabetes fatigue".  It's just such very hard work with all multiple daily blood tests and it's just so irritating that I never get a day off from it



Welcome to the site Fiona!  I know exactly what you mean about diabetes fatigue....I'm sure that's why my pregnancy seems to be going much slower than my friends!  I feel like my fingers are shot to bits and need a bit of a rest....it wouldn't be so bad if it was only when you're pregnant but it's in the run up to it and when you're breastfeeding aswell I'm led to believe!  

It'll all be worth it in the end.  Did you suffer from morning sickness or lots of highs/lows in your first trimester?


----------



## Starcat

I'm expecting too! I don't often post but I come on here most days.

I am 26+2 weeks and so far it has been remarkably trouble free. My last hba1c was 5.7 although I am still not sure how.

I was admitted for a night a couple of weeks ago as for the past 2 weeks I have had at least ++ ketones and no one can work out why as I feel fine. Today I feel yucky and my sugars are everywhere and when I tested I was +/- ketones! 

So far the best theycan guess is that I will be induced in the first week of May and I am praying that I do not give birth on 4th because that's my birthday.


----------



## Fiona25

beckyp said:


> Welcome to the site Fiona!  I know exactly what you mean about diabetes fatigue....I'm sure that's why my pregnancy seems to be going much slower than my friends!  I feel like my fingers are shot to bits and need a bit of a rest....it wouldn't be so bad if it was only when you're pregnant but it's in the run up to it and when you're breastfeeding aswell I'm led to believe!
> 
> It'll all be worth it in the end.  Did you suffer from morning sickness or lots of highs/lows in your first trimester?



Thanks Becky!  I hear what you're saying about the fingers.  My fingers could do with a rest as well   I found it improved a little during breastfeeding.  Still needed to test cos there is still lots of insulin adjusting required but at least not as many health professionals looking over your shoulder 

Am just pulling out of the pregnancy sickness.  It's a great relief to be feeling more like my normal self again.  I found that sickness def an added complication to managing the lows and highs but ironically it was also a help cos one of the things that made me feel sick was when my sugars were getting too high or too low   So there you go, a silver lining on my cloud...

I read your last posting about the NCT class.  The NCT lady we had tried her best to understand the consequences of my being diabetic, bless her.  But generally people have no idea that you are very unlikely to be let go beyond 39 weeks and that you have to get your head around the possibility of an inducation and/or a C section.  When people ask me my due date I just tell them when I'll be 38 weeks.  It's easier than explaining 

Fxx


----------



## grahams mum

beckyp said:


> Aw, thanks hun!  I'm having my 32 week scan on Friday so will be really good to find out how the ikkle one is coming along (I hope not too big!).  Personally it feels like the slowest pregnancy in history!  Everyone else's seem to whizz by but mine is going at a snail's pace...much to my frustration....bring on the pate on toast with strong tea!  My friend has been taken in today for her c-section (her third and last).
> 
> I had my NCT antenatal classes this weekend....all seemed based on the 'au naturel' approach to things and when she said that hospitals just do c-sections at the drop of a hat I needed to get my boot in and put her right to which she quickly recoiled and then changed her tune to say that it's defo still the case if you go privately in London!  There were a lot of comments from people about women being "too posh to push" which annoyed the hell out of me!  Was very strange though because everyone at the class was due in March and I was the only April due date (with an expected date of March) but nobody seemed to really understand the reasoning why I was there early...I got a LOT of comments from women saying that being induced was done after 40 weeks or how did I know that I would be induced early.  I probably wouldn't have told them but in a group discussion the NCT woman told EVERYONE that I was high risk because of my diabetes whilst talking about the facilities available in a low/high risk hospital room.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not at all ashamed of my diabetes but I don't advertise my medical history to a bunch of strangers.  Saying that, as much as that stuff annoyed me, the other bits were interesting so I'm pleased that I've done it now.  The pain relief options and the pros and cons of each have been described properly and also some other general bits were useful.
> 
> Sugars have been all over the place this weekend too.  I'm either really high (most of the time) or really low and have been needing lots of correction doses so I'm probably going to get a telling off at Friday's appointment!



there are other people at risk not only diabetics who had previous surgerys like me example ,problem with the placenta , strp b passed to the baby , breech position and preeclampsia, so a normal pregnancy can become a risk pregnancy and i had the same you are to posh to push but because they dont know what i have been trough in my life  they can really say that


----------



## smile4loubie

Wow theres alot of us!!! lol

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow so Imogen Niamh is due 25th May, but being induced around the 11th May... which actually is a god send what with my wedding on the 3rd of June.

Im getting diabetes fatigue too. lol i seem to be having loads of night hypos (at least one a night) but levels around 10 =( during the day. Got appointment on thrusday with the clinic so will see what they recommend there. They already think I might have pre-eclampsia so will have more tests for that. I have had sugar in my urine (but only when i've seen the midwife at my docs not when ive been at the hospital) so they are running more checks on my kidneys too ... oh joy!!


----------



## grahams mum

good luck i havent got my exact date but  i hope that nothing will happen to me before i am in a horrible state now


----------



## rachelha

beckyp said:


> Aw, thanks hun!  I'm having my 32 week scan on Friday so will be really good to find out how the ikkle one is coming along (I hope not too big!).  Personally it feels like the slowest pregnancy in history!  Everyone else's seem to whizz by but mine is going at a snail's pace...much to my frustration....bring on the pate on toast with strong tea!  My friend has been taken in today for her c-section (her third and last).
> 
> I had my NCT antenatal classes this weekend....all seemed based on the 'au naturel' approach to things and when she said that hospitals just do c-sections at the drop of a hat I needed to get my boot in and put her right to which she quickly recoiled and then changed her tune to say that it's defo still the case if you go privately in London!  There were a lot of comments from people about women being "too posh to push" which annoyed the hell out of me!  Was very strange though because everyone at the class was due in March and I was the only April due date (with an expected date of March) but nobody seemed to really understand the reasoning why I was there early...I got a LOT of comments from women saying that being induced was done after 40 weeks or how did I know that I would be induced early.  I probably wouldn't have told them but in a group discussion the NCT woman told EVERYONE that I was high risk because of my diabetes whilst talking about the facilities available in a low/high risk hospital room.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not at all ashamed of my diabetes but I don't advertise my medical history to a bunch of strangers.  Saying that, as much as that stuff annoyed me, the other bits were interesting so I'm pleased that I've done it now.  The pain relief options and the pros and cons of each have been described properly and also some other general bits were useful.
> 
> Sugars have been all over the place this weekend too.  I'm either really high (most of the time) or really low and have been needing lots of correction doses so I'm probably going to get a telling off at Friday's appointment!


Becky, 

I did NCT classes too and found that they did not understand that I would have to have a medicalised birth.  I was actually quite upset by them, I had a good rant about it on here.  In the end of the 7 people at my class, 1 had a water birth, and all the others had intervention of some kind.  I think 2 other ceseareans and 3 inductions.  One person actually said they were glad I was asking lots of questions about ceseareans/inductions etc as otherwise they would not have had a clue.  

Are you doing NHS classes too?  I was forgotten about by them as I did not see the community midwife, who organised the classes, at all.  After lots of reminding I did get a class, but it was at the same time as my hospital appointments so no use at all.


----------



## beckyp

Thanks Rachel!  Funnily enough there was another couple that had asked at our hospital for a c-section so I think they were probably just as peeved about the "too posh to push" comments as it would have been directed at them more than me!!!  The induction (and assisted delivery) stuff was really useful as it's helped me know things that I'd rather not have but, as with everything so far, it'll probably be something that I'm not allowed to decide myself anyway which makes antenatal classes pointless!

I was booked on the NHS classes but when we booked the NCT ones I cancelled...do you think it's worth us doing both?  

I'm 32 weeks now and started to get VERY anxious about induction (which doesn't even have a date!)....I've reduced myself to tears this morning and just don't seem to be able to stop - I'm not usually a cry-baby...what's wrong with me?!!!


----------



## MrsCLH

Just wanted to officially add myself to this thread! I'm 7 weeks yay 

This forum has already been a godsend, lovely to know all you other ladies are going through the same ups and downs of pregnancy and diabetes!!


----------



## Tezzz

I'd just like to say congratulations to everyone with a bun in the oven...

I hope the effort is worth it girls, and they all pop out beautifully formed...


----------



## mmackay20040

Thought I'd join this group! I'm 23+6 today!


----------



## PhoebeC

MrsCLH said:


> Just wanted to officially add myself to this thread! I'm 7 weeks yay
> 
> This forum has already been a godsend, lovely to know all you other ladies are going through the same ups and downs of pregnancy and diabetes!!



I couldnt have done it without this forum. Even the people who have never been pregnant can really help you out. And the support is amazing.

I was gutted the internet at the hospital wouldnt let me on, could have done with you guys to help me through the 36 hours of fun


----------



## Lizzzie

Helloooo! 

Bit late I know, but Tinternet access is impossible at the mo, just wanted to say: 'Me too!' Officially entered third trimester last week :0) Baby kicking as we speak....

Congratulations Lou, MrsCLH, Fiona and anyone else I haven't said it to yet.



Lizzie


----------



## Fiona25

beckyp said:


> I was booked on the NHS classes but when we booked the NCT ones I cancelled...do you think it's worth us doing both?
> 
> I'm 32 weeks now and started to get VERY anxious about induction (which doesn't even have a date!)....I've reduced myself to tears this morning and just don't seem to be able to stop - I'm not usually a cry-baby...what's wrong with me?!!!



I only did the NCT classes but a couple of girls in our NCT class did both and they thought they received more info from the NCT one.  But it's up to you.  When you're pregnant for the first time you want to get as much info as you can.  So if you'd feel better covering your bases, go to both.  But personally don't think you'd miss much if you just chose one of them.

Hope you're feeling better now than you did on the 9th.  It's perfectly normal to be anxious about the impending birth.  And it's very important to have a good cry.  Every single woman who gives birth has a mountain to climb...but until you're there you can't be sure exactly what your mountain will look like.  And all the stories you hear as you prepare yourself for your birth just make you imagine your mountain get bigger and bigger.  Once you're climbing your own mountain you'll be able to cope - because it will be for the purpose of meeting your very own and very special little one and each issue will be presented one at a time rather than in the cascade of issues you get when you hear a birth story unfold.  It won't be easy - but you'll get yourself through it   Fx


----------



## Laura22

I'm now 31+5 and sadly, Imogen's weighing in at approx 4lbs 13oz. I feel bad that she's so big and really hope she's no more than 9lbs when she is born! I'm "due" 17th Aprl but am being induced 2 and now maybe 3 weeks early. *Gulps*!


----------



## rachelha

Have they said how big she is likely to be at full term?  Nathan was big 9lb 11oz and was perfectly healthy.  Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Laura22

rachelha said:


> Have they said how big she is likely to be at full term?  Nathan was big 9lb 11oz and was perfectly healthy.  Try not to worry too much.



Nope- I guess this will be discussed further at my next appointment


----------



## PhoebeC

Laura22 said:


> Nope- I guess this will be discussed further at my next appointment



I dont think it something we can help. Its just a daibetic thing, babys are greedy a little bit extra suagr in your blood and they eat it all up.

Jemima was 6lb 4 and she was early at 34 weeks, they are born that weight so she would have been a big one too.

Dont worry about it. its not a bad thing for them to be a good weight. xx


----------



## Laura22

My doctors seem quite concerned about it all.

As of 3rd March until I have her, I have to go for CTG monitoring every week and they might be inducing me at 37 weeks rather than 38 so she might be a March baby


----------



## PhoebeC

They told me maybe 36 not 38, and i had to go every 2 weeks for scans then it would have been every week but she came too early.

Dont let them freak you out, my hb1ac was really good through out and i was testing loads and eating really well, and she was still big and i had too much liquid. I was told it was just the diabetes and not to worry to much about it.

As long as your looking after yourself as best as you can thats all you can do xxx


----------



## grahams mum

PhoebeC said:


> They told me maybe 36 not 38, and i had to go every 2 weeks for scans then it would have been every week but she came too early.
> 
> Dont let them freak you out, my hb1ac was really good through out and i was testing loads and eating really well, and she was still big and i had too much liquid. I was told it was just the diabetes and not to worry to much about it.
> 
> As long as your looking after yourself as best as you can thats all you can do xxx



phoebe is wright is difficult to look after your self if you dont have any major problems(i can see the difference between my to pregnancy  i really hate this time )i never been so sick so i could not imagine if i was diabetic so dont worry i am sure every mum in this forum try their best


----------



## dani175

I am! I'm 30+1 wks today, due 1st may and found out about 3wks ago i have gestational diabetes. I was lectured by the diabetes consultant because i don't like fruit and veg. I tried explaining my issues with it but she weren't having any of it. She just kept telling me to keep trying it but the taste and texture of it makes me heave/be sick and i just felt like she wasn't listening.

They've said they'll be inducing me at 38wks and i had a growth scan last weds (with an average sized baby), i've got another on 16th march and 1 more on 3rd apr.


----------



## Northerner

dani175 said:


> I am! I'm 30+1 wks today, due 1st may and found out about 3wks ago i have gestational diabetes. I was lectured by the diabetes consultant because i don't like fruit and veg. I tried explaining my issues with it but she weren't having any of it. She just kept telling me to keep trying it but the taste and texture of it makes me heave/be sick and i just felt like she wasn't listening.
> 
> They've said they'll be inducing me at 38wks and i had a growth scan last weds (with an average sized baby), i've got another on 16th march and 1 more on 3rd apr.



Hi dani, welcome to the forum  Anything you need to know, just ask!


----------



## Steff

dani175 said:


> I am! I'm 30+1 wks today, due 1st may and found out about 3wks ago i have gestational diabetes. I was lectured by the diabetes consultant because i don't like fruit and veg. I tried explaining my issues with it but she weren't having any of it. She just kept telling me to keep trying it but the taste and texture of it makes me heave/be sick and i just felt like she wasn't listening.
> 
> They've said they'll be inducing me at 38wks and i had a growth scan last weds (with an average sized baby), i've got another on 16th march and 1 more on 3rd apr.




Dani hi and a warm welcome to the forum, congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## beckyp

I'm now 34 weeks and at my 32 week scan the estimated weight was over 5lb.  I've been measuring as 2cm over at every appointment (which is allowed for non-diabetic women too) and the baby has a big tummy and long legs (we're not sure where it gets them from because we're both shorties!).  When I seemed concerned about the big tummy my DSN told me that it was to be expected with a diabetic pregnancy and told me not to worry about it.  There's absolutely nothing that we can do about it and I've been as well controlled as I've been able to be throughout the whole pregnancy.  I thought the consultant would freak and she didn't either (she's very strict!) so I'm much more relaxed about it now.  I'm hoping that I'll get a date in 2 weeks for induction and a better idea of the size of bubba.  
I've also had a really bad case of insulin resistance in the last 48 hours and have increased my insulin massively but the DSN told me that it'll settle at 36 weeks - is that what other people found?


----------



## Emmal31

beckyp said:


> I'm now 34 weeks and at my 32 week scan the estimated weight was over 5lb.  I've been measuring as 2cm over at every appointment (which is allowed for non-diabetic women too) and the baby has a big tummy and long legs (we're not sure where it gets them from because we're both shorties!).  When I seemed concerned about the big tummy my DSN told me that it was to be expected with a diabetic pregnancy and told me not to worry about it.  There's absolutely nothing that we can do about it and I've been as well controlled as I've been able to be throughout the whole pregnancy.  I thought the consultant would freak and she didn't either (she's very strict!) so I'm much more relaxed about it now.  I'm hoping that I'll get a date in 2 weeks for induction and a better idea of the size of bubba.
> I've also had a really bad case of insulin resistance in the last 48 hours and have increased my insulin massively but the DSN told me that it'll settle at 36 weeks - is that what other people found?



Hi Becky

I just thought I'd warn you that they didn't tell me I was being induced until I was 37+5 days pregnant with Jessica and that I would be induced on the monday when I was 38+1. They also said about the insulin resistance settling at 36 weeks but that was rubbish my need's were still increasing right up until the last day but then that could just be me you might be lucky enough to have it settle. Good luck with the growth scan x


----------



## beckyp

Emmal31 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I just thought I'd warn you that they didn't tell me I was being induced until I was 37+5 days pregnant with Jessica and that I would be induced on the monday when I was 38+1. They also said about the insulin resistance settling at 36 weeks but that was rubbish my need's were still increasing right up until the last day but then that could just be me you might be lucky enough to have it settle. Good luck with the growth scan x



Hi Emma....I'm guessing that you saw the same consultant as me (Miss S?).  I found her bedside manner a little abrupt on our first meeting but she's grown on me...since my blood pressure was up on one visit and I basically let rip I think she realises that I'm not easily bullied!  It's probably a good thing that I don't know the date this early...I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret and we don't want to tell people - it's bad enough that we know the birth day before the baby let alone ruin it for family too! 

My insulin needs have hardly gone up at all until recently - the odd unit here and there (nowhere near as drastic as I was led to believe by them) but otherwise I've been really lucky so I'll probably end up needing to keep moving up to the last minute too - the big resistance was bound to kick in sooner or later!  

My biggest problem is that I'm REALLY craving sweet stuff!  I could easily eat my way through a whole box of Mr Kipling apple pies (so much so that I'm telling friends I'm having an affair with him!) and I'm loving nutella on toast...speaking of which the toast has just popped up!   

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## smile4loubie

Hi Dani! great to see you on board =) x


----------



## Laura22

I got a letter through from my consultant yesterday saying that we're going to be planning my delivery at my next appointment which is on the 17th March! Eeeee!!! I'm so excited now lol


----------



## smile4loubie

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shiv

Awwww that's so soon!!


----------



## Steff

Laura22 said:


> I got a letter through from my consultant yesterday saying that we're going to be planning my delivery at my next appointment which is on the 17th March! Eeeee!!! I'm so excited now lol



Thats great news Laura how excting for you all xx


----------



## grahams mum

Laura22 said:


> I got a letter through from my consultant yesterday saying that we're going to be planning my delivery at my next appointment which is on the 17th March! Eeeee!!! I'm so excited now lol



i bet you cant wait all the best


----------



## Laura22

OMG OMG OMG! Next Thursday is when it all happens! Finding out my induction date. I'm getting anxious!


----------



## Northerner

Laura22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Next Thursday is when it all happens! Finding out my induction date. I'm getting anxious!



Exciting!  Stay calm, for Imogen's sake!


----------



## smile4loubie

Laura22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Next Thursday is when it all happens! Finding out my induction date. I'm getting anxious!



Better text me  xxx


----------



## Laura22

smile4loubie said:


> Better text me  xxx



You know I will! lol x


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh

im 20 weeks and 3 days its going so fast shame the stress and worrying over levels is always in the back of my mind so not really feeling like im enjoying it


----------



## smile4loubie

Big hugs Stacey xx I know how you feel xxxxx


----------



## MrsCLH

Hi Stacey

I know how you feel too. I'm 11 weeks and 6 days today. People keep telling me to try to enjoy it but it is so scary and stressful. I was trying to explain to a friend yesterday that it can feel like the diabetes takes all the joy out of it and I felt bad saying that and I know she didn't understand. But its lovely knowing that others on here feel the same cos we're all going through it.

Big hugs xx


----------



## margie

Good Luck with the appointment today Laura.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh

im 22 weeks and 2 days hope everybody is keeping well


----------

